# N scale light posts



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi all - I'm thinking of adding some lights/light posts to my sons layout. What do you all suggest or recommend? What do I need to look for? Certain voltage? Type of light bulbs? I really just want something easy - add to his layout to add a neat lighting effect at night. Is there a maximum qty, voltage? Just wire all to accessory post on power supply? Buy from store on line or how about these lots of like 20 lights selling on ebay? I don't care about period correctness or just scale. Thank you!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It's not gonna be that easy in N scale.

I built my HO street lights using two sizes
of brass tubing. The tube is used as one
electrical conductor, the other side is by
a tiny wire pulled thru it. The large tube
was the vertical, the smaller, an arm soldered
on that is out
over the street holding the hanging bulb
and shade.

I used 2mm incandescent bulbs, 1.5 volts ea.
ac or dc. and wired them in series, eight
lights @ 1.5 = 12 volts so no resistor was
needed. 

You'll have to look closely along the street.









Don


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I picked up mine clearanced at Hobby Lobby for about 25 cent each, Model Powers I believe...a bit oversized but adequate for the job, still haven't wired them in yet...sigh...


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

For N you could use the surface mount LEDs but they are very tiny!


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Would something like these work? 









These delicate model street lights are mainly used in teaching, photography, and various kinds of scene model. Each of them is completed with wires and has double heads, which can be lighten with 6V power. Light up your model layout with this great model lamppost!

Decsription:

A pack of 20pcs model street lights lamppost
Each has double heads, completed with wires and bulbs 
Mainly used to decorate your model layout 
Voltage: 6V 
Scale: 1:150
Height: Approx: 7cm 
Material: Plastic 
Main Color: White 
Each lamp has 4 wires altogether. When you connect these wires with the power, please connect two long wires with one end and connect the rest two short wires with another end.


----------



## spookshow (Jun 5, 2015)

Miniatronics makes several different styles of N scale streetlights. And although very nice looking, they are a bit spendy as compared to the Model Power (et al) stuff. For my layout, I went with these frosted globe style lamps (72-010-02) -










The "accessory" output on most model railroad style power supplies cranks out way too much voltage to light tiny little 1.5 volt bulbs such as these, so you'd need to get a low voltage power supply to light them. What I would recommend is one of these LM2596 step-down power converter modules (currently available for about three bucks on eBay) -










Output voltage is adjustable all the way down to 1.25V. Input is from a standard "wall wart" type of power supply (a 4 volt / 2 amp supply would be sufficient to light 60-70 bulbs of this type). If you keep the voltage a bit lower than the rating of the bulbs (say, 1.3V), they should last virtually forever.

Cheers,
-Mark


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

I've used some of those EBAY lights on NTRAK modules. They light well, and are relatively easy to install. The LED versions don't draw too much power either. I lit about 30 with a transformer/power supply from a cordless phone (12 volt 1000 mill amp). They are also available in a variety of styles. Only downside is they are 1:150 so they are a little oversize...........I doubt your son will notice. No one has ever commented on them at any of our setups.


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks all - I appreciate the info and help! I think I'm going to hold off on this addition for now.


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

*Eazy peezy lighting*

Hey guys - I know most of you are "serious" modelers...me and my son (so far) are not...we just like playing with trains. I want to share with anyone interested in cheap, easy to install building /accent lighting - found these at Hobby Lobby for like $7.00. 

I think they look great & definitely made my son say "wow" at night!


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

I bought these. They come with a resistor. They are cheap and look great.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LYM24-10pcs...227?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cebfd4e83


----------



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

Being the tightwad I am, I refused to pay $8 or more per light for street lights. I prefer to buy American when I can, but... I got my lights on E Bay for just over $1 each (10 for $13 if I remember correctly), and they had many styles. I use an old, no longer used cell phone charger with the correct resistor to power the LED lights. They look great, and did not break the bank.


----------

